# 'Terminator' arm is world's most advanced prosthetic limb



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2012)

A father who lost his arm in an accident six years ago has been given a new lease of life by a hi-tech bionic hand which is so precise he can type again. Nigel Ackland, 53, has been fitted with the Terminator-like carbon fibre mechanical hand which he can control with movements in his upper arm. The new bebionic3 myoelectric hand, which is also made from aluminium and alloy knuckles, moves like a real human limb by responding to Nigel's muscle twitches. Incredibly, the robotic arm is so sensitive it means the father-of-one can touch type on a computer keyboard, peel vegetables, and even dress himself for the first time in six years.
____________
pretty neat.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 10, 2012)

Was the arm made by a company named "SKYNET"???

Kidding aside, that's one cool prosthetic limb...


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 10, 2012)

Now we just need legs like that.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 10, 2012)

adulaamin said:


> Was the arm made by a company named "SKYNET"???
> 
> Kidding aside, that's one cool prosthetic limb...



No, it was Sarif Industries


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

That's awesome. Before you know it, we'll just replace a limb if we lose it and the only organ we won't be able to replace (accurately) will be the human brain (for now! -cough- skynet -cough-).


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That's awesome. Before you know it, we'll just replace a limb if we lose it and the only organ we won't be able to replace (accurately) will be the human brain (for now! -cough- skynet -cough-).



And any reproductive organs.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 10, 2012)

The first thing that comes to my mind:


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2012)

that is goddamned sweet. that guy would be over the moon about this. (literally, if they gave him similar legs)


----------



## Drone (Nov 10, 2012)

Mussels said:
			
		

> over the moon about



On the 103rd floor to be more exact


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool idea of his to show himself (the first guy) in the kitchen, handling eggs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## HossHuge (Nov 10, 2012)

Bionic Commando anyone?






I wonder how much?


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 10, 2012)

Excellent progress!  I can't wait for the day when a bionic or mechanical arm can be surgically installed and interface directly with the nervous system.

I want my tax dollars to go to technology like this, not wars or stupid crap it gets spent on today.


----------



## Huddo93 (Nov 10, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Excellent progress!  I can't wait for the day when a bionic or mechanical arm can be surgically installed and interface directly with the nervous system.
> 
> I want my tax dollars to go to technology like this, not wars or stupid crap it gets spent on today.



I agree, all tax dollars to science please!


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 10, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> I agree, all tax dollars to science please!



Not all.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 10, 2012)

if we can do that, imagine if the military would be able to create a super armor like the Nano-Suit from Crysis?

EDIT: Ah the danger of knowing too much...


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 10, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Not all.



Yeah, education, health and infrastructure.

The war budget is staggeringly disgusting though.

2009-2012 total defence budget (including housing for servicemen etc):

683.7 Billion dollars.

Quite sure it could be less, say by not invading foreign countries under false pretenses and then getting embroiled in cultural and religious conflicts that ultimately a capitalist based democracy cannot begin to empathise with.

But yeah, the arm is cool.  My left leg is pretty screwed, when's the leg version available?


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Nov 11, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Bionic Commando anyone?
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/86/Bionic_Commando.jpg
> 
> I wonder how much?



Human Revolution anyone?


----------

